# Mom's Mason Jar



## crozet86 (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi,

      I saw picked up a jar today i havent seen before.Its a MOM'S MASON JAR.It doesnt look old but im not familar with jars to much.Does it have any value?and by the way it is a clear qt.


----------



## woody (Mar 15, 2004)

These are new jars, circa 1975, and are worth $1.00 each in the quart size.
 I still use these jars when canning vegetables.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi,

     Thanks Woody.I didnt think it was old but just havent seen them before.


----------

